# Configurer mail et wanadoo?



## Joslito (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais recevoir les mail de ma boite wanadoo sur l'application Mail. 

Quelle est la marche à suivre? ça marche avec ma boite hotmail mais il me manque des infos pour faire de même avec wanadoo.

Pourriez vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre?

D'avance merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Septembre 2008)

regarde donc là http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.orange.fr/home_msg_configurer.php


----------



## Joslito (14 Septembre 2008)

Merci. J'ai effectivement trouvé ce support technique pendant la nuit.

Seulement j'ai un petit problème: Mail n'a importé que les messages arrivés à partir du 4 juin mais pas ceux arrivés avant.

Pourquoi?


----------



## ntx (14 Septembre 2008)

POP ou IMAP ?
Parce qu'en POP suivant les réglages les messages peuvent être effacés du serveur au bout d'un certain temps.


----------



## Joslito (14 Septembre 2008)

C'est un serveur POP.


----------



## ntx (14 Septembre 2008)

Donc quels étaient les réglages de ce compte sur la machine que tu utilisais auparavant ?


----------



## pierre22 (14 Septembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Donc quels étaient les réglages de ce compte sur la machine que tu utilisais auparavant ?


NTX parle de cela : Mail=> préférences=> comptes=> bals spéciales


 voir photo


Cordialement


----------

